# How to increase appetite?



## On-A-Hype-Ting (Oct 9, 2011)

Alrite bros, iv been bodybuilding for a few years on and off but iv recently got back into the routine of training 5 days a week, my diet is not bad but could use a bit of adjusting but the problem i have is im finding it very hard to eat all 8 small meals a day, im very active so should have know problem geting it in me!! Does anyone have any good ideas or supplements that increase appetite? Safe guys


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ghrp6 or bold if your in to them kinds of supp's ;-)


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Ghrp6 or bold if your in to them kinds of supp's ;-)


my cycle that starts tmrw is full of EQ 800mgs a week in fact  looking forward to increased apetite


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Eat more, just slowly increase portion size.

Personally I drink 2, 1 pint protein shakes first thing and that stretches my stomach out and I can eat a greater amount of food.

That and I just force myself to eat when it's time.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Eat more, just slowly increase portion size.
> 
> Personally I drink 2, 1 pint protein shakes first thing and that stretches my stomach out and I can eat a greater amount of food.
> 
> That and I just force myself to eat when it's time.


have to agree here, as horrible as it is you just really have gotta force it down sometimes


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dieting eating is easy, bulking is hard.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lots of water. And a big meal to start the day. As said above... Streching the stomach

Got to agree with row.

Dropping weight easy,

Gaining weight v v hard


----------



## Newbie8784 (Jun 14, 2011)

Assuming you've recently switched from the standard 3 meals a day to 8, it's not surprising it's a bit hard to eat them all, as your body is used to eating at certain times and as such you'll only really have an appetite then, unless you're starving. At first it's bought, but if you force it your body will adjust (and your stomach will stretch so you can eat more). If you can't manage all 8, maybe just start with 4, and add in an extra meal a week, until you've got all 8 in...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Eat till bursting point. Then eat some more. It gets easier.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Many will dissagree due to health reasons but Marijuana increases appetite dramatically. Plus if you didnt want to smoke it you can put it in foods.


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

How about just eating 2 or 3 meals a day? So long as you meet your needs, cals/protein etc. each day this can work just as well.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Go to your chemist and ask for some Periactin. It's an OTC drug, but you usually have to ask for it.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

vit b12


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> Many will dissagree due to health reasons but Marijuana increases appetite dramatically. Plus if you didnt want to smoke it you can put it in foods.


marijuanna protein shakes? sounds good

eat as much as you can then have a protein shake with milk or dessert. when i bulk i eat what i like and enjoy for two weeks after that my appetite is good


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

2nd the vitb12 that stuff made me eat but makes ya pi$$ glow in the dark


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

eq @600mg does nothing for my appetite, waiting on some ghrp-6 hoping that will help do the trick, new yrs resolution?? get fricken huge lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

smaj210 said:


> marijuanna protein shakes? sounds good
> 
> eat as much as you can then have a protein shake with milk or dessert. when i bulk i eat what i like and enjoy for two weeks after that my appetite is good


Nooooooooo more like bake a cake and lace it in. Or use it as a herb on a ommlette.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

apple said:


> vit b12


Agree, if you can get hold of them the b12 jabs are very good. Absolutly kill going in though !!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Am allowed to ask where you get the b12 jabs?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure where u get the jabs a used the tablets


----------

